# How can rice, lentils cornbread and cheese be made to taste better?



## MERTON (Oct 21, 2007)

since a large bowl of this everyday makes up most of my meals i need a way to make this mixture taste better. it needs to be cheap and healthy... not necessarily super duper healthy, but the ingredients must be whole food type stuff.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2007)

How about a few shots of Tabasco and/or Louisiana Hot Sauce...


----------



## MERTON (Oct 21, 2007)

hey... do you know of any hot sauces that don't use vinegar or salt?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry.....I do not.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 21, 2007)

You could add some sauteed onions and some red pepper flakes.


----------



## miniman (Oct 21, 2007)

Use fresh herbs or spices to add a new dimension to the flavours. Herbs will also lighten the dish a little. Look to the Indian sub-continent for some ideas about lentils, they do some great spicy dishes.

Rice can also be geed up by adding veg - such as sweetcorn or peas or even some fish. 

Judging from your posts, you seem to have some diet restrictions. We can help much more if we know what these are.


----------



## MERTON (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm just tryin to keep it healthy and cheap. right now my daily diet is the below. i also take some vitamins. it has to stay cheap, whole and healthy.

2 bananas
1 glass of v8
a chunk of sweet potato raw
2 cups of oat meal
1 teaspoon of cod liver oil

4 ounces of cheese
1 cup brown rice
1/4 of 12 inch cake of corn bread (made with 6 tbs olive oil, 4 tsp non 
aluminumized baking powder, 4 brown eggs, 4 cups of milk, 1 tsp of 
garlic salt, 2/3 cups of whole wheat flour, 2 cups of whole corn meal)
1 1/2 cup of lentils

3 protein shakes

and some peanuts


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait?  You're drinking protein shakes but complaining about cheese?  Do you have any clue how many chemicals are in a protein shake?  It's 100% chemical.  

Real foods, healthy foods, aren't cheap.  The reason foods are cheap is because they are processed in bulk for the masses. Look at boxed pasta.  Under a dollar and you can get a couple of meals, but it's all processed.  

As for brown or white eggs, no difference other than the color of the chicken.


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

MERTON said:


> i'm just tryin to keep it healthy and cheap. right now my daily diet is the below. i also take some vitamins. it has to stay cheap, whole and healthy.
> 
> 2 bananas
> 1 glass of v8
> ...


 
Is there a why for you doing this? This diet sounds very restrictive, almost like an athlete’s diet?

The protein is low for body-building, and the carbs are low for runners and bikers. So what are you trying to do?

Diet is what we eat. 

A “diet” is the process of trying to modify that which we eat in order to lose weight. 

Fact of the matter is, if you increase activity (weight training, jogging, etc), and decrease or leave diet (that which we eat) the same, you will lose weight. By changing nothing in your diet except to switch to diet drinks or un-sweetened teas you can lose weight. 

The key is to use more calories (exercise or move) than you eat.


----------



## keltin (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want exercise and caloric expenditure, then here is the place to go. I used to advise on this site’s forum back in the day, and they’ve only gotten better! A great place!


----------



## ducdebrabant (Oct 25, 2007)

The things you can add to cornbread are many -- bacon bits, chives, shallots, tarragon, jalapeno peppers.  As for lentils, I like to sautee diced onion and diced carrot in oil, then add half a cup of lentils and half a cup of brown rice and sautee them for a minute, then add a cup of wine and a cup of water, salt and seasonings.  Then you cook it covered as you would rice alone, till the liquid is absorbed.  It makes a nice side dish, and obviously you can change the seasoning any way you want.  White pepper cuts the sweetness, for example.


----------



## MERTON (Oct 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Wait?  You're drinking protein shakes but complaining about cheese?  Do you have any clue how many chemicals are in a protein shake?  It's 100% chemical.
> 
> Real foods, healthy foods, aren't cheap.  The reason foods are cheap is because they are processed in bulk for the masses. Look at boxed pasta.  Under a dollar and you can get a couple of meals, but it's all processed.
> 
> As for brown or white eggs, no difference other than the color of the chicken.



there's a difference between chemicals that are good for you such as amino acids... and chemicals that are bad for you such as some of the things used to preserve oscar meyer bologna.


----------



## MERTON (Oct 27, 2007)

keltin said:


> Is there a why for you doing this? This diet sounds very restrictive, almost like an athlete’s diet?
> 
> The protein is low for body-building, and the carbs are low for runners and bikers. So what are you trying to do?
> 
> ...




actually i'm getting around 120 gram of protein or so a day which should be plenty. and i've started olympic style lifting. and the carbs are high. do you have any nutritional knowledge at all? the lentils alone give me around 45 grams of protein.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, MERTON - I do know something about nutrition and sports nutrition in particular. Although your diet sounds a little strange ... not knowing the specifics on your protein shakes ... I ran the numbers and you're within the ballpark of a basic sports diet of 3,500-4,500 calories with 40% of those calories from carbs, 40% from protein, and 20% from fats. With some questions (2 cups uncooked oat meal or cooked, what kind of cheese, and by sweet potato raw do you mean uncooked or without adornment, etc.) you're looking at roughly about 4,000 calories per day with a distribution of about 56% carbs, 29% protein, 19% fat - before adjusting for the protein shakes.

I do find it rather odd that with your emphasis on "whole foods" that you don't try to obtain more nutrition from vegetables and fruit - rather than a vitamin pill.

Oh, as Callisto noted - there is NO nutritional difference in the eggs based on the color of the shells - the difference is in the breed of chicken that laid them (and even among the same breed there can be differences - you can tell the color of the shell by the color of their ears ... yes chickens have ears). There are some _minor_ differences based on diet - but you can't determine that by color. 

Various vegetables and herbs will spice up your rice and lentils - without blowing your diet or budget.

For your lentils, for example - get a smoked turkey wing or leg (or a smoked ham hock), a yellow onion and a carrott. Put your smoked meat choice in a sauce pan and cover with COLD water, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, cover and simmer for 30-60 minutes (the longer the better). While you're making your stock - peel and dice your onion and carrott.

When done, remove the meat to a plate to cool. Then remove the meat from the bone and dice. Measure out the amount of smokey broth you need for your lentils and save the rest (in the refrigerator). You can also save 1/2 the meat in the broth if you wish.

Now, heat another sauce pan large enough to cook your lentils, then add 1 Tbsp olive oil, onion and carrott and saute for 4-5 minutes. Add your chopped meat, lentils and broth ... and cook like normally do except you want the lentils to cook down to a mush. 

Now ... to serve ... split a wedge of cornbread in half (horizontally) and toast under the broiler until golden brown (to your liking) and spread with a pat of butter if you wish. Then spoon on your lentil "mush".

For your rice ... again it's about the flavors you add to it - onion, peas, carrotts, herbs, etc. A broth adds more flavor than plain water.

And, the sweet potato ... why a chunk of raw 'tater? Use a whole one, wash it, poke a few holes in it, wrap loosely in plastic wrap and microwave on hi for 7 minutes ... and let it rest for about 2 minutes. Then split open like a baked potato - add some butter if you wish, salt and pepper to taste. Serve with a slice of cornbread - that's a complete meal!

I understand the "living on the cheap" thing ... I was in college once, too. But, you don't have to live on such a restricked diet .... you can add some variety ... and for not much, if any, more $$$.


----------



## MERTON (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Well, MERTON - I do know something about nutrition and sports nutrition in particular. Although your diet sounds a little strange ... not knowing the specifics on your protein shakes ... I ran the numbers and you're within the ballpark of a basic sports diet of 3,500-4,500 calories with 40% of those calories from carbs, 40% from protein, and 20% from fats. With some questions (2 cups uncooked oat meal or cooked, what kind of cheese, and by sweet potato raw do you mean uncooked or without adornment, etc.) you're looking at roughly about 4,000 calories per day with a distribution of about 56% carbs, 29% protein, 19% fat - before adjusting for the protein shakes.
> 
> I do find it rather odd that with your emphasis on "whole foods" that you don't try to obtain more nutrition from vegetables and fruit - rather than a vitamin pill.
> 
> ...



vegetables are actually kind of expensive, i think i will try to include some more. the meat would be way too expensive and time consuming to handle everyday. also, sweet potatoes aren't that cheap. i don't know why people say they are. 


yeah! that's it! pan fry some veggies real quick! and add them in. i would be frying them in olive oil. does frying them destroy their nutritional value? i wouldn't be frying them to make them crispy... but just to change the flavor a bit.

and do you know what spices indians (from india) use to spice lentils? my ex room mates always made really good lentils... attracted hundreds of cockroaches into the kitchen every night... but made great lentils! 


and i hadn't realized my diet was THAT on track... i knew i was feeling better for a reason! getting off that processed food REALLY makes a difference! it takes a while for it to take effect... but i might actually be able to squat 3 times a week for the first time ever soon!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Cardamon pods and cumin are big features in Indian cuisine.

Certain vegetables are best steamed to trap the nutrition in but some like tomatoes actually benefit from the canning process.  Something like liptocaines (sp??) are increased which are a good cancer preventative I believe, but am prepared to be corrected.  Rather than frying the veges, try steaming in the microwave with some garlic or honey and balsamic vinegar.  Chinese five spice is a good one for veges too.  Stir frying is a good alternative too.  

Grow some bean sprouts or mung beans - super cheap, super easy and grow in jars in the cupboard.  They'll give you some crunch in your diet and can eat them raw.

Oh and I know nothing at all about sporting diets!!


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2007)

MERTON said:


> vegetables are actually kind of expensive


Have you considered frozen veggies? They are just as nutritious, if not more so, than fresh as they are harvested and frozen in their prime as opposed to fresh which sits around for a long time before it gets to your table. They are usually much less expensive than fresh.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 30, 2007)

MERTON said:


> hey... do you know of any hot sauces that don't use vinegar or salt?



yes, Chili Oil.

I discovered this in a large Chinese food warehouse, but it`s SO! easy to make it yourself 

you already use Olive oil, so why not put some in a pan, add dried chili flakes (or crush your own dried chilis) and then heat this on a LOW heat for 20 mins, turn off the fire and leave it stand for 24 hours, then filter off the oil into a bottle.

that will add a little *ZING* to plain foods


----------



## Caine (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> you can tell the color of the shell by the color of their ears ... yes chickens have ears).


 
But, does a chicken have lips?

You could crumble up some crispy fried bacon over top of any or all of the items listed. Bacon makes EVERYTHING taste better!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 30, 2007)

MERTON said:


> there's a difference between chemicals that are good for you such as amino acids... and chemicals that are bad for you such as some of the things used to preserve oscar meyer bologna.


No one mentioned bologna.  We know that's bad.  But you were complaining about cheese before that is essentially just scientificly named ingredients where as a protein shake is complete chemicals.  Not the best way to get your protein and it's hard on your body in the long run.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2007)

Let's see ... you came in here complaining about your diet being bland and wanted to add some flavor - yet everything suggested so far is either too much work, too expensive or not "whole food" enough.

Let's work through them backwards ....

There is nothing wrong with frozen vegetables - in either nutrition or flavor! They are processed at the peak of freshness, washed, blanched, and frozen (that's the way you freeze vegetables for long term storage). And, as has been noted, they are usually cheaper than fresh. Grab a bag and throw in a handful ... 

Oh, for what it's worth .... among that recent bagged greens (spinach and lettuce) recall - they were all grown in the same fields, processed in the same plants, in the same way, with the same wash water - and several were _labeled_ *ORGANIC*! And, sold in "whole food" stores at a premium price. Oh, yeah - organic does _not_ mean the plants are not sprayed with pesticides, or anti-fungals, etc. .... anyone who has questions about this can go to the USDA website and look it up. 

If you think vegetables are expensive ... wait for the "sticker shock" when you start looking for herbs and spices!

Now - about the "meat".  It's really inefficient to make stock every day - I don't know any home cook that does that -  it's something you do one day a week - use what you need and refrigerate the rest for use the rest of the week, and freeze the excess. As for the cost - I ran up to WalMart a few minutes ago and checked .... Smoked Ham Hocks - $1.29/lb, Smoked Pork Necks - $1.39/lb, Smoked Turkey Wings and Legs - $2.02/lb. The cheapest smoked bacon - $2.68/lb.

Sweet potatoes vary in price - but one doesn't cost any more to buy if you cook it or eat it raw. And, some nutrients are actually not released from their bonding for absorption by the human body until they are cooked (and that is true for many vegetables). Eating it raw sounds more like an act of contrition than good nutrition.

You can eat whole foods that are not _labeled_ "Whole Foods" - and save some money. You can vary your diet and eat just as healthy but with more flavor if you're willing to think beyond your current diet. You just need to learn how to shop .... and be willing to spend a couple of hours on the weekend doing some cooking for the following week. 

Find a female friend that loves to shop - and get her to teach you how!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> But, does a chicken have lips?


 
I don't know Caine - I bought a necklace in the Bahamas from a Voodoo queen that is made of hen's teeth.


----------



## Caine (Oct 31, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> No one mentioned bologna. We know that's bad. But you were complaining about cheese before that is essentially just scientificly named ingredients where as a protein shake is complete chemicals. Not the best way to get your protein and it's hard on your body in the long run.


 
Where did you get the idea that a protein shake is chemicals? A McDonald's shake is chemicals. My protein shakes consist of whey protein isolate, frozen fruit such as peaches, mangos, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries or blueberries, cranberry or pomegranate juice, banana, plain low fat yogurt or soy milk, and ice cubes. Not a chemical in sight.


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

MERTON said:


> actually i'm getting around 120 gram of protein or so a day which should be plenty. and i've started olympic style lifting. and the carbs are high. do you have any nutritional knowledge at all? the lentils alone give me around 45 grams of protein.


 
You can’t be serious? A weight trainer (Bodybuilder, Power Lifter, etc) looking to add muscle and increase strength need 1.5 to 2 grams or protein per pound of bodyweight per day. You have a whopping 120 grams of protein in that diet. 

So you either weigh between 60 and 80 pounds, or you are horribly misinformed about the protein requirements of a serious weight trainer.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 31, 2007)

Actually - I don't think he really knows what he is getting in his diet, keltin. *IF* the diet he posted was based on uncooked amounts (with the obvious exception of the cornbread - but I assumed raw ingredients for that) .... he is getting about 170g protein from the food he is eating - not counting the protein drinks. 

But, then again, the question never was about his nutrition .... it was how to add some flavor to his bland diet.




			
				MERTON said:
			
		

> *How can rice, lentils cornbread and cheese be made to taste better?*
> since a large bowl of this everyday makes up most of my meals i need a way to make this mixture taste better. it needs to be cheap and healthy... not necessarily super duper healthy, but the ingredients must be whole food type stuff.


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Actually - I don't think he really knows what he is getting in his diet, keltin. *IF* the diet he posted was based on uncooked amounts (with the obvious exception of the cornbread - but I assumed raw ingredients for that) .... he is getting about 170g protein from the food he is eating - not counting the protein drinks.
> 
> But, then again, the question never was about his nutrition .... it was how to add some flavor to his bland diet.


 
I was looking a the numbers and this is what I’m getting. BUT, unlike you, I assumed cooked values.

2 bananas – 26g carb x 2 = 52 carbs (46 net, 6 fiber)

1 glass of v8 – 11 carbs, 2 protein = 52 calories

a chunk of sweet potato raw – 30 carbs (25 net, 5 fiber) (4g protein)

2 cups of oat meal – 50 carbs (34 net, 16 fiber)

1 teaspoon of cod liver oil - fat, 40 calories

4 ounces of cheese - 266 cal (11fat, 8p)

1 cup brown rice – 44 carbs (41net, 3 fiber) (3g protein)

1/4 of 12 inch cake of corn bread
-- 6 tbs olive oil - 40*6 = 240 cal, fat
-- 4 brown eggs, - 80*4 = 320 cal (24g protein, 24g fat)
-- 4 cups of milk, 150*4 = 600 (48c, 32p, 32f)
-- 2/3 cups of whole wheat flour 303 calories (8.5p, 63C)
-- 2 cups of whole corn meal - 844 cal, (16p, 180c)
-- Total = 315C, 80P, 58F 
-- 8 slice cake, take 2 slices = 78C, 20P, 14F

1 1/2 cup of lentils 5g carbs (4.5 net, .5 fiber) per ounce x 12oz = 54 net, 6 fiber, 27g protein.

Total Carbs ~ 289 = 1156 calories
Total Protein ~ 64 = 256 calories
Fat ~ 29.4 = 265 calories

He said he gets 120g of protein, so I figure about 54g more from a whey shake made with water:

Total Carbs ~ 289 = 1156 calories
Total Protein ~ 120 = 480 calories
Fat ~ 29.4 = 265 calories


Total Calories = 1,901

60.8% Carbs
25.2% Protein
14% Fat

So, that’s the ballpark I’m getting, and 1,901 calories a day is no where near enough for any athlete I know of, especially a weight trainer.

Here are the nutritional sites I’ve used.
http://www.calorie-count.com/
http://www.carbs-information.com/carbs-in-food.htm


----------



## keltin (Oct 31, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> But, then again, the question never was about his nutrition .... it was how to add some flavor to his bland diet.


 
Yeah, true. But I was curious as to why he picked such a diet. If it IS for powerlfiting as he hinted at, it's not right.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

Caine said:


> Where did you get the idea that a protein shake is chemicals? A McDonald's shake is chemicals. My protein shakes consist of whey protein isolate, frozen fruit such as peaches, mangos, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries or blueberries, cranberry or pomegranate juice, banana, plain low fat yogurt or soy milk, and ice cubes. Not a chemical in sight.


The label on the bottle my brother used to use.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

keltin said:


> You can’t be serious? A weight trainer (Bodybuilder, Power Lifter, etc) looking to add muscle and increase strength need 1.5 to 2 grams or protein per pound of bodyweight per day. You have a whopping 120 grams of protein in that diet.
> 
> So you either weigh between 60 and 80 pounds, or you are horribly misinformed about the protein requirements of a serious weight trainer.


It almost sounds like an Atkins type diet.  High, high protein, low low carbs.  Sounds like there's some serious misinformation going on in his world.


----------



## truepeacenik (Jan 13, 2008)

for whatever reason he's eating the listed foods, I 'm getting that he wants cheap but tasty.
some zing is simple: lime juice,  cilantro, garlic, slivered peppers.
 I have no problem with vinegar, but take an extra hot pepper and puree it  to use in place of the pepper vinegars so many companies make. 
I like the idea of the chili oil (and thanks, I've been wanting to make my own)

For the lentils, look for garam masala recipes online.
 get the spices in ethnic markets to ease sticker shock. 
dried mango powder can do wonders for overly earthy food.

I'd also reassess how you blend the ingredients: put lentil flour, cheese and spicy peppers in the corn bread and have it with vegetable soup.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it has been said before, but I'll add to it.  A good chicken broth or stock instead of water.  If it is real stock, you'll get some added protein.  But either way you'll add flavor.


----------

